# Community Paramedic - Certified



## PotatoMedic (Jan 3, 2020)

Does anyone here have any insight or experience with the IBSC's CP-C exam?  I was reviewing the content outline and though my program covered some of content I feel there is some information I'm missing.  Know of any study material?  I'd rather not dump 500 on a test just to learn it and take it again.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 4, 2020)

I took the CP-C course online at columbia southern when we started to talk about implementing community paramedicine at my current service. The community paramedic textbook covers it all. I decided not to take the test, because my boss was waffling on the CP idea. I figured FP-C would be more valuable.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 4, 2020)

Good to know.  Guess I will hunt down that book and review it as my program didn't use any standardized tests.


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 5, 2020)

honestly, the test isn't worth the money.  it's not a required or recognized cert by most agencies, even those that do community para-medicine.  I was looking at  it briefly, and while the knowledge is good, you won't get a good return on your investment on the exam or the cert.

That being said, if your agency want to put every community paramedic trough a  CP course and/or exam, and make it a standard for their CP program, than I support that 100%.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 5, 2020)

DrParasite said:


> honestly, the test isn't worth the money.  it's not a required or recognized cert by most agencies, even those that do community para-medicine.  I was looking at  it briefly, and while the knowledge is good, you won't get a good return on your investment on the exam or the cert.
> 
> That being said, if your agency want to put every community paramedic trough a  CP course and/or exam, and make it a standard for their CP program, than I support that 100%.


They already put me through a course so I have my academic certification for CP.  I was curious about the test, add another few letters behind my name but not for the price.  Especially as you put it, no one cares at this point.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 5, 2020)

The only reason I considered it was so I could have the certification to kind of show I deserved a place at the table. It really is pointless right now.


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 5, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> They already put me through a course so I have my academic certification for CP.  I was curious about the test, add another few letters behind my name but not for the price.  Especially as you put it, no one cares at this point.


If your agency put you through the course, convince them to pay for you to take the test.  Justify it as "validating that you knew what was required to be a CP", and looks good for their stakeholders when you get more involved in the CP program.

As I said before, I wouldn't pay for a cert that will benefit my agency and not me (because you don't need a CP cert to do CP work, unless your agency requires it).  And the reality is, most agencies won't take a CP cert and place a newbie in a CP program, at least not in front of existing people.  But since it will reflect positively on the agency, than I absolutely think they should pay for the exam, especially if they paid for the course.  And if they won't, well, than it's obviously not that important to them either.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 6, 2020)

Colorado has an endorsement on your state certification for community paramedic. Currently the only way to obtain this is to pass a CP-C test, as that is the only test available right now. For critical care either a BCCTPC or CCEMT-P certification is accepted. 

There are agencies starting to recruit these folks now, UCHealth is one and my former employer another. It sounds like this year that agencies wishing to provide _some_ types community healthcare will be required to undergo a licensing process via the state public health (oversees EMS) office and this will include demonstrating that paramedics are properly endorsed for this work. Of course this moves at the speed of bureaucracy, but it is coming.


----------



## Kavsuvb (Jan 16, 2020)

I'm wondering what's the difference between community Paramedics and Independent Duty Corpsman & Special forces Medics


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 16, 2020)

Kavsuvb said:


> I'm wondering what's the difference between community Paramedics and Independent Duty Corpsman & Special forces Medics


a huge difference between community paramedics and special forces medics, just like there is a HUGE differences between a military medic and a civilian medic.

biggest differences: most military medics treat relatively in-shape people, ages 18 to 30, for traumatic injuries and some regular medical maintenance.  most civilian medics treat everyone from the really young to the really old, for mostly medical or minor traumas (at least compared to their military counterparts).

Even the special ops medics and corpsman have the same limitations, although they do get some maintenance medical training.  much different than community paramedics.

Would I trust them to treat a traumatic injury?  sure. would I feel as confident to treat my 90 year old grandmother who has chest pain?  ehhh, not so much.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 20, 2020)

Stealth is required for COPd


----------



## Luno (Jan 21, 2020)

DrParasite said:


> a huge difference between community paramedics and special forces medics, just like there is a HUGE differences between a military medic and a civilian medic.
> 
> biggest differences: most military medics treat relatively in-shape people, ages 18 to 30, for traumatic injuries and some regular medical maintenance.  most civilian medics treat everyone from the really young to the really old, for mostly medical or minor traumas (at least compared to their military counterparts).
> 
> ...


I would add that most military medics train to treat 18-40 year old physically fit trauma patients.  The addition is that the medics on the line are very familiar with basic maintenance.  For example, I was speaking to some local healthcare recruiters about what our medics could offer their organizations based on our training. The common thread was working with the homeless providing guidance on basic body care and healthcare screenings.  I've been following the community paramedicine developments over the last 7 years or so, and I think that this might be revolutionary in addressing the provider shortages in rural areas.


----------



## Kavsuvb (Jan 24, 2020)

Luno said:


> I would add that most military medics train to treat 18-40 year old physically fit trauma patients.  The addition is that the medics on the line are very familiar with basic maintenance.  For example, I was speaking to some local healthcare recruiters about what our medics could offer their organizations based on our training. The common thread was working with the homeless providing guidance on basic body care and healthcare screenings.  I've been following the community paramedicine developments over the last 7 years or so, and I think that this might be revolutionary in addressing the provider shortages in rural areas.


I'm wondering if we can take the Model of Independent Duty Corpsman that the US Navy uses on Destroyers, Cruisers, Fleet Marine force and Submarines to apply it to Community Paramedicine model. If it works very well in the US Navy, maybe we can is it as a model for Community Paramedicine. 








						Independent Duty Corpsman – A Specialized Lifesaver
					

Independent Duty Corpsmen (IDCs) are specialized hospital corpsmen who aspire to reach the pinnacle of Navy Medicine. These Sailors serve on land or at sea alongside Navy and Marine Corps warfighters, and at isolated duty stations where no medical officer is assigned.




					www.dvidshub.net


----------



## Kavsuvb (Jan 24, 2020)

Here's a good example of a US Navy Independent Duty Corpsman





						USS Lassen Chief Named Independent Corpsman of Year
					

Originally from Charleston, S.C., Bright was chosen for his hands-on knowledge and for maintaining the health and morale of Sailors assigned to Lassen.




					www.navy.mil


----------



## CCCSD (Jan 24, 2020)

Perhaps we just allow those involved in it do it, instead of trying to change it for them by people who don’t do it.


----------

